# Gentlemen & JR refill insert



## george (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello !

I would like to ask for some advice on my problem. I am purchasing CSUSA Getnlemen and JR Gentlemen kits, which both have in the kit also SCHMIDT refilling insert for ink. The problem I have is with JR insert, since it does not sit firmly into the nib. It does not make the "klik" sound and it obviously is not seated firmly into the nib. The same insert works great on Gentlemen nib. Has any of your perhaps has the similar problem ? I am afraid some customer will insert the full reffil, and it will start leaking ink due to bad fit.

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Monty (Jan 6, 2009)

Not sure exactly what you are referring to, but if the roller ball is not tight in the pen, you may have to stretch the spring (it's in the end cap) a little to make a tighter fit.


----------



## george (Jan 6, 2009)

I was refering to fountain pen. The converter (refilling ink unit) does not sit firmly into the nib. It seems like it could slip outside the nib, and then it could leak ink. On the Gentlemen kit it works OK.

Thanks.


----------



## rixstix (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep,  have the problem here too but not on all JR gents/statesmen.  Converters do not insert as deep as they should onto the feed.  Neither the Schmidt converters nor will Lou's converters fit properly.  If the black feed assembly is unscrewed from the plated housing, the converter seems to fit as it should.

I thought that I was just the lone stranger, have not called CSU about the problem and have just been living with it.


----------



## texasfootball21 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have found the same problem with the ink cartridges in the Jr. Gent. I am always worried the weak fit will cause them to leak. However I used with one of my Jr. Gent fountains until I used up the whole ink cartridge and it never leaked, so maybe it isn't a huge issue.

Maybe someone will a little more fountain pen knowledge will speak up.


----------



## george (Jan 8, 2009)

Good to know I am not the only one with that problem. I contacted CSUSA, and techincal adviser test the fit and said:" You are right, the fit is not OK. But I do not know why. It should work". 

Are you in generall way happy with the CSUSA kits ? Regarding the rhodium plating and durability ?
How about he nibs ? Had any complaint from the customers ? I am still considering option of changing the nibs with DC Bluesman regular (not golden) nibs.


----------



## texasfootball21 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am usually quite happy with CSUSA kits, but that is just me. I write with a stock nib everyday and find it satisfactory. I'm sure Lou's nibs are 100X better but its not in my budget right now unless the customer is very into fountain pens and requires a much nicer nib.

I'm surprised the CSUSA tech admitted the problem, they do have great customer service over there, maybe he will speak up about the issue.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 8, 2009)

> I'm surprised the CSUSA tech admitted the problem,  they do have great customer service over there, maybe he will speak up about the issue.



I have very much found this to be the case with CSUSA.  There was a problem with the rhodium plating a while back and they took it very serious.  I had sent a Jr. Statesman in cocobolo back to them and they sent me a brand new kit and even a blue lapis blank that I jokingly suggested when he asked what I wanted for a blank to go with it. (I had said just send something nice, I am not fussy)

It is nice to deal with a company that not only admits when there is a problem, but seems to put an honest effort into fixing the problem.  I have had CSUSA send me entire new pen kits, and not just cheap ones... I am talking Jr. Statesman's here!  I hate to point fingers, but I just spent a lousy $6.00 to BUY a $0.40 part on a pen that has seen many failures.  Not only did I have to buy these failed parts, the problem was not even owned up to being there.  But I digress...

I too have noticed that some of those converters do not quite fit, and some fit like a glove. You could use a dremmel tool to add clearance inside the section, just remove the feed and nib first. This should allow the converter to seat better inside the section for you.  I had one come out once and while the ink did stay in the pen, what a freaking mess it made inside the pen itself!


----------



## george (Jan 9, 2009)

I am also very pleased with CSUSA technical help and aftersale service. That is the first time they did not came up with the practical solution of the problem.

I am lucky to be purchasing some simpel kits in Germany, which also has a converter enclosed, which fits much better into the JR nib.


----------

